# Need help firing farmers market 'manager'



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

There are two farmers markets in our town. There used to be one, but the abarasive s-b who operates as manager, ticked off a number of venders a few years ago and hence they started meeting the same dates & times at a local farm supply store hence a second market.

*Problems:* 1) he's been around forever, not that age is the problem, but being abrasive and cantakerous is. 2) rules are selectively enforced 3) he for one, seems exempt from rules 4) unwilling to allow a meeting of vendors to swap ideas to improve market, discuss issues, etc. 5) location is better than the 'other market', but not much 6) we pay a small token fee for "advertising", yet no advertising happens 

*Proposed solution:* 1) I take on yet another project and help direct and manage this one 2) I've discovered sources for grant funding, training, other assistance to improve and enhance such a market 3) form a committee or even a cooperative ownership of sorts so a board of members sets regualtions and deliberates over any violations or times when a decision is needed 4) promotion - again, funding is a possiblility via grants; charge a legitimate fee and actually promote the market 5) bring in guests, such as speakers, presentations, demonstrations, etc. so it's more than jsut a handful of booths selling products 6) establish a precise guideline as to whom, what is permitted at the market (that way state laws are followed fully, not just this one or that one) 7) Several of us have spoken among ourselves and want to see a different direction (No way am I using the word 'change'; 8) I may be able to get the local Chamber involved to help with location, promotion, etc. 9) I can get a fellow from the state to come here and do a presentation to vendors & managers to help us all with better displays, etc. I'm sure there are others, but this is getting long

Help, please- this guy will not like a mutiny, which is what is about to happen. We sure as heck don't need a third market, but one larger united market rather than the two small markets we have now. We need a better location- I've got three potential places lined up, maybe I need to pull the trigger and 'just do it'. Any advice? Suggestions? How have you been able to improve your local market?

Thanks for any helpful suggestions. Also, a grant deadline is coming up 12-05-08, so if we're going to try some outside funding this is the time to get the ball rolling. I need advice- unfortunately the local county extension office who set this market up years ago is no longer involved. Too bad, I could use their help.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

You know your Grandson is a straight talker! Right to the point he is! A sharp kid like him w/ the right things to say could turn an old Grumpy man into a giggling old kid!

I dont know Swobe your town seems like 1 market would be a good size.

Sometimes you have to get the other guy in the right mood before you make a sale. Break out the Mead maybee or take him out for coffee? You dont want 10-15 folks yelling and complaining about trivial stuff when your want to make a point to a stubborn ol man(I know!_) 
Good luck


ps
Looks like I'll head through the 2-3rd week of Dec to hunt weather permitting(the more snow in the mtns the better!)


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Zane,

I'll have your gallon of sweet-sticky waiting fo you at the house. Oh, yeah... there'll be a bottle of mead with a ribbon on it for your holiday enjoyment, too. I may be out of town the 11th-13th, but likely not. Other than those days, we should be around.

Maybe I should send Carter to smooth the guy over. His pre-school teacher said she wanted to adopt him and I bet he could melt the old fellow's coldness! 

The market manager is not a totally grumpy old man, but he is anything but a people person. We don't know where our fees go, even though they're not much, but still if he's supposedly spending it on 'advertising', then he'd better 'advertise'. 

Rules state all vendors must produce the products they sell & no re-sellers permitted. He is actually a peddler who re-sells from some commercial truck farms in eastern Ks., not the local area counties listed where products are supposed to come from. He tried to kick one vendor out of the market- nice young couple with greenhouses who sell tons of tomatoes & fresh produce. He called them a "commercial operation" and said it's not allowed. Their attorney reviewed the market agreement and not one word in our signed agreement said their type of business would not be permitted. The problem there was that they sell similar products and compete with him.

It's just things like that we want to halt and have a group making decisions and not just one person. I actually get along fine with him, but have little respect for him. He also raises bees and didn't really want me there at first. Then he said he doesn't make too much honey & he "was more into produce so I guess you can sell here". The other fear is he could reword the agreement next year and legally block out the greenhouse couple and there goes the largest seller with the most attractive booth. We won't see the agreement until the start of next market season- no previews.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm confused [ happens often ]

Who is this "manager" ? Does he Own the property, or appointed by the mayor?

Surely not elected, or he would have been be unelected. :scratch:

You say you are paying fees, who sets the amount of these fees.

You speak of a couple getting a lawyer, so he must have some legal authoritiy.

Good Luck
PCM


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

swobee writes:
Maybe I should send Carter to smooth the guy over.

tecumseh:
perhaps don corleone would be a better choice?

we have had some of the same problems here (not recently) and it really sounds like the manager is way beyond compliance in regards to the rules. and let me just add that advertising pays... although our current manager (a lawyer and tomato grower) is quite good at finding low cost/no cost advertising. 

we have a well respected retired judge (who is also a frequent customer) who is sometimes called upon to referee these kinds of problems.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

tecumseh:
perhaps don corleone would be a better choice?

I dont know you should see Carter w/ a stick!!!!

Where do you have this "market" in Hays? just curious if I'm in town.
I'll keep you updated on my upcoming trip.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

Why is the local AG, extension no longer involved ? The markets that I sell at are CERTIFIED markets-you need a producers cert. from Ag and AG Enforces the rules and weights and measures are involved-they are part of the ext.-of course heath dept. enforces the health laws-do you guys have certified markets in your area ? there are laws that protect farmers(producers) and the public-who is enforcing the rules for ORGANIC-the association i belong to is non profit-so there is accountability the manager gets paid -the cost of the market and the cost of advertising are all covered by money the association generates from the stall fees at the market-we also have to pay association fees (very modest) and of course supply a products liability insurance that covers $500,000 Rules need to be enforced whats up with your AG extension
:s RDY-B


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The manager was the original person who helped start the market along with a now-retried Extension agent. The extension office lost a great agent when he retired. I'm going to plead and work with him to help out by putting some pressure to get the Extension office involved again. The market is supposedly certified by them, but they have no hands-on involvement any longer. 

No one hired the guy, he volunteered way back when and has been kind of lord and master ever since. I suppose, when you help give birth to something, you feel an ownership of sorts. Maybe no one wanted the job and he just kept showing up? We've only been involved for a year now.

*Zane*, the market is only from mid May to mid Oct., so it's over 'til next year. It's open air, no restroom facility, no shade, however it is at a fairly good traffic spot, but the parking lot it's help at is in realy bad shape. I'm afraid someone is going to get hurt stepping in a pot hole or on a loose rock. There's no insurance, either. I'll show you where it is when you come by and show you a couple of proposed spots we're considering if we can get it going. 'We' is a group of unorganized (for now) venders who are not overly happy with the situation. 'We' also can't agree on a spot or exactly how to organize it- cooperative ownership, try to let the Chamber "own" it with our committee control. I am for the latter and actually would like to place it on the parking area of their new Chamber of Commerce & Convention/Visitors office. New, attractive building with great, safe traffic access and on one of the busier intersections in town.

I think if the Extension office is of no help, I'll just wage a mutiny and form a coop or similar group with some of the vendors. We'll look into being a 501C-3 Non-profit group & have a board of vendor-owners to manage it, make decisions, approve new vendors, write and approve bylaws, etc. Still open to suggestions before I lead a group of mutineers (sp?). I remember how the book Mutiny on the Bounty turned out and don't want that!


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

ARE there two markets under his control one on sat. and one on wens.Is his name terry http://www.starchefs.com/features/farm_fresh/html/kansas.shtml
perhaps you can get one of the establishd asocitions two take over seams to be many http://www.kansasgrownmarket.com/about.php good luck RDY-B


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*RDY* Terry is the name of the retired extension agent. The second market is almost a joke, no rules, anything goes and their location is not very good. Albeit, they are located at a farm product retail store parking lot, you'd think that would be a good tag-a-long. I think once we get the extension office back involved, things will start to happen for the better.


----------

